# British One Gauge live steam 2-6-4 4MT



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Although it states G Scale on the box I guess that at 1:32 it is nearer one Gauge
This latest version ran well more or less immediately out of the box, although the gas burner jet became blocked after a couple of runs. I suspect that it had picked up some 'foreign body' out of the tank which now appears to be clear.
I had heard of some problems on the earlier editions but the Chinese manufacturer is obviously a quick learner as no such problems have appeared on this model.
Anyone running this engine can expect admiring comments as the detail and ambience of the prototype has been well captured. For 1600 (give or take) you are getting an engine which includes an easy to view water sight glass, pressure gauge. Goodall water feed. forward/reverse Stevenson valve gear, drain cocks, displacement oil feed and fitted R/C including transmitter.
It also comes with re-chargeable batteries for the servo with charging connection which can be seen on the video in the bunker (normally fitted with a coal cover.)
Please see it running on my video http://youtu.be/yL39hM4fUxU










@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Is this not the gauge1modelcompany's 4MT which was built by Accucraft?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Jeremiah, 
You might have seen on the YouTube video description that THIS one is the WUHU brand version. 
It is gas fired, whereas the G1MRC one (built by Accucraft) is alcohol. 
You may have read all the discussions about the law suits being filed as it is thought that someone from Accucraft stole the original gas fired G1MRC version plans and took them to WUHU. 
I wonder what happened about all that. 
Was there a winner, other than the lawyers! 
However, I wasn't aware that they fitted r/c to it at the factory, so maybe a reseller is adding this feature. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I thought I remembered the g1mc version being alcohol fired as the Britannia is, but I didn't know if I remembered correctly. Had not even bothered to go the website yet. Now it makes sense. I have not read about the lawsuits. Thanks for clearing it up for me.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the WUHU version 4MT. Butane fired. When received there were a few slight problems which I modified myself. It runs like a fine watch & will pull a large load.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7TX89SsNrY


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo from Austria,
here is the alc/spiritus version

greetings Peter


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

and here is the Butane 4MT.


----------

